# richtig eine externe Bibliothek mit .jar erstellen



## Panda9296 (18. Nov 2020)

Hi und zwar wollte ich mal fragen, wie ich genau eine .jar Datei als eigene librarie in einen beliebigen Ordner in intellij exportiere ^^. Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin. Ich bin in der Project Strukture und Artefact und dann ist das ungefähr so, als würde ich russisch lesen^^.


----------



## kneitzel (18. Nov 2020)

Erst einmal kurz zum Verständnis:
Willst Du eine eigene externe Bibliothek erstellen? Also Du hast Klassen und willst eine jar erzeugen, die dann woanders eingebunden werden kann?
Oder willst Du einfach eine vorhandene Bibliothek einbinden?

Generell würde ich das alles nicht direkt in IntelliJ machen. Klar, IntelliJ bietet das alles, aber damit bist Du (und ggf. andere Entwickler, die mit Dir an einem Projekt arbeiten wollen) dann auf IntelliJ angewiesen. Wenn Du statt dessen ein externes Build Tool nutzt, dann bist Du unabhängig davon. An Build Tools würde sich Maven oder Gradle anbieten. Für beide gibt es auch einen Wrapper, so dass man noch nicht einmal eine eigene Installation benötigt von den Tools. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema ...

Aber gut, IntelliJ - Du willst eine jar erstellen in einem Java Projekt.
- Rechtsklick auf das Projekt in Maven und "Open Module Settings" auswählen.
- Artifact auswählen und dann ist das Fenster Dreigeteilt. In der Mitte oben auf das + gehen und jar auswählen. Kann empty sein oder Du generierst es direkt mit dem Inhalt eines Moduls.
- Wenn Du da dann in der Mitte drauf gehst, hast Du rechts die Einstellungen für das Artefakt wie Name und was da alles rein soll. Also oben erst mal einen Sinnvollen Namen eingeben und dann bei available Elements (Auf dem Tab Output Layout) auswählen, was rein soll. (Drag & Drop funktioniert da). In der Regel wird es dann einfach der Ordner, in dem die Sourcen sind. Intellij macht da dann sowas wie "'xxxx' compile output" draus. Die Tabs Pre-processing und Post-processing wirst Du vermutlich erst einmal nicht brauchen.
- Wenn das jar File beim Projekt bauen mit gebaut werden soll, dann da auch einen Haken setzen!


Einbinden fremder JAR Files ist im gleichen Fenster. Statt Artifacts dann Libraries wählen und da dann in der Mitte oben auf das + und Java... auswählen. Dann die jar datei wählen. Dann kannst Du auch noch auswähle bei welchen Modulen die jar Datei wie benötigt wird. Also ist es generell eine Abhängigkeit oder nur für Tests ... sowas halt ...

Aber ich wiederhole mich: Ich rate eindringlich zu Maven oder Gradle. Damit vereinfachst Du es unter dem Strich ...


----------

